# Pipe Holder



## Gill (19 May 2012)

This morning watching the Interzoo Videos that have been posted on FB/YT etc.
Noticed that in a few of the videos these are being used. 
Have been watching these on ebay for a few months now. 
Saw that Dan is using them for filling his tank, are they very Good. As would save time holding the hose in place, or securing with a clip.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=270742420030


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 May 2012)

Fluval do a better version for their externals.

as seen here on the bottom left;







Regards


----------



## danmil3s (20 May 2012)

i use the fluvel thing with the top removed and a tie wrap instead to reduce the kink in the hose when filling.


----------



## Gill (20 May 2012)

The fluval ones look good


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 May 2012)

Yeah Gill. They would be exactly what you want. the top comes off the bottom, you clip pipe in and put top back on.
It has a suction cup on an arm and one on the body. that holds it in place on any thickness of aquarium.

Hope this helps


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (20 May 2012)

Or you could use one of these:

http://www.espares.co.uk/part/washing-m ... n-hos.html


----------

